# I'm rather flattered



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

There is a site called Film Noir Buff, I stumbled across it this morning, I started reading a thread that dealt with many different subjects & lo and behold I'm mentioned, both as EoO and as Earl of Moron. :icon_smile: I should point out though that the Butlers did not control the Moron (aka Moran) lands, they were controlled by another family.

Must say I'm rather flattered to be mentioned on another site, albeit in disparaging tones. But as such I hold with big old butch Oscar's view, "the only thing worse than being talked about is not being talked about" 

Also this FNB place seems to be peopled partially by both AAAC regulars and exiles.

Tallyho! :icon_smile_big:


----------



## Douglas Brisbane Gray (Jun 7, 2010)

My GF's dear departed mother was a Butler, from Kilmeaden Co. Waterford though. Nice Blackadder quote.


----------



## camorristi (May 9, 2010)

Earl of Ormonde said:


> There is a site called Film Noir Buff, I stumbled across it this morning, I started reading a thread that dealt with many different subjects & lo and behold I'm mentioned, both as EoO and as Earl of Moron. :icon_smile: I should point out though that the Butlers did not control the Moron (aka Moran) lands, they were controlled by another family.
> 
> Must say I'm rather flattered to be mentioned on another site, albeit in disparaging tones. But as such I hold with big old butch Oscar's view, "the only thing worse than being talked about is not being talked about"
> 
> ...


Dear sir, I would like to indicate that I did not understand a single word you have said, could you please explain yourself a bit further?


----------



## Centaur (Feb 2, 2010)

That's a coincidence - my great grandfather was a butler, too - to the Earl of Pembroke.


----------



## VictorRomeo (Sep 11, 2009)

What a jolly looking spot..... No spots on their sack coats.


----------



## Centaur (Feb 2, 2010)

Centaur said:


> That's a coincidence - my great grandfather was a butler, too - to the Earl of Pembroke.


That's him there.


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

Douglas Brisbane Gray said:


> My GF's dear departed mother was a Butler, from Kilmeaden Co. Waterford though. Nice Blackadder quote.


My own father grew up in Waterford, in the city. His father, my namesake James Butler, grew up in the Butler heartland in Killkenny town.


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

camorristi said:


> Dear sir, I would like to indicate that I did not understand a single word you have said, could you please explain yourself a bit further?


Gladly, there is a website called Film Noir Buff, that has a forum, on which I am not regarded in the best light, hence the bastardisation of my AAAC user name from Earl of Ormonde to Earl of Moron. However, in my opinon all publicity is good publicity, hence my quoting of Oscar Wilde who felt the same way. Hope that helps.

https://forums.filmnoirbuff.com/


----------



## Cardinals5 (Jun 16, 2009)

Ah, you've finally discovered Buff's Bastards (what they call themselves) - a fun crew who takes great pleasure in attacking inanity (igentism) on the clothing fora. I read the 50% more snark thread at least once a week for a good laugh. Their forum is also referred to as "Devil's Island" by some on AAAC because it's where a lot of the banned AAAC posters/trolls go after leaving here.


----------



## ZachGranstrom (Mar 11, 2010)

They like to talk about me too, but there names for me mostly is "future mod" or "Googlestrom" (Google+ Granstrom)....The Snarky thread is the best.


On a related note: Camo, they like to call you my "evil twin bother". (I'm being honest)


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

The question now then is why am I only finding out about this collection of "bastards" today? How long has their little club been running?


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

Earl of Ormonde said:


> There is a site called Film Noir Buff, I stumbled across it this morning, I started reading a thread that dealt with many different subjects & lo and behold I'm mentioned, both as EoO and as Earl of Moron.


Gee, they must like you over there. At least compared to the things they call me. :icon_smile_big:

All in all they are a pretty sleazy bunch.

Cruiser


----------



## ZachGranstrom (Mar 11, 2010)

Earl of Ormonde said:


> The question now then is why am I only finding out about this collection of "bastards" today? How long has their little club been running?


the oldest thread I could find said 2006......So, this forum started in 06?


----------



## ZachGranstrom (Mar 11, 2010)

Cruiser said:


> Gee, they must like you over there. At least compared to the things they call me. :icon_smile_big:
> 
> All in all they are a pretty sleazy bunch.
> 
> Cruiser


Yeah, I never understood why they hated you so much....


----------



## camorristi (May 9, 2010)

Thanks Zach, that's quite interesting. Really wired, I would get a life instead of posting such non-sense. 

"Indiana resident Camorristi, who is kind of Granstrom's evil twin, wants a pair of dress boots. He gets this memorably loopy response from high-priced streetfighter Cuff Daddy" (FNB)


----------

